# Damaged during shipping - not fixed



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dallas550 said:


> Not to knock Adrian or the dealership, but I would think the dealer/detail people would go over every square inch of the car anyways. When my car reached the dealer, my CA looked it over and it went through a full detail. Even with multiple eyes, some water spots remained, but they were taken care of promptly after I pointed them out. I would think this was seen by someone in the dealership between meeting the truck and you driving off. I mean that's not a minor issue, you wouldn't just glance over it.


Another time where I kind of screwed myself. I asked Adrian to do no exterior prep at all. It's possible they would have seen it had they washed it.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel for you sir. That really sucks. Can't say that I'm the type to do a thorough inspection of my car at anytime - especially when dropping off at Loginout and rushing off to hop on a plane. Next time I will. And I'll be especially careful when accepting delivery back in the States. 

As for Adrian's help, I wouldn't be as gentlemanly as yourself. If they offered to pay to fix it, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I'd think his dealership would send the bill to BMW. Just the fact that so many BMW devotees are following your plight should give them the incentive to make things right.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

frank325 said:


> Another time where I kind of screwed myself. I asked Adrian to do no exterior prep at all. It's possible they would have seen it had they washed it.


Yes and no. I still think he our someone else would've done a quick walk around the first time they saw it. All of my CAs have done a quick inspection before I even see the car.

I would echo what *Gluhwein* stated, I bet the bill goes to BMW NA regardless. I would press the issue.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Dallas550 said:


> Yes and no. I still think he our someone else would've done a quick walk around the first time they saw it. All of my CAs have done a quick inspection before I even see the car.


Or so you assume even if they say they did. Adrian even took off all stickers (Efficient Dynamics, dealer plate holder, etc.) for me but I would never assume it and assume no rim rash without looking myself.


----------



## Rowanbuds (Dec 8, 2014)

kl07rph said:


> Aw man Frank, you can't seem to cut a break at all  . Have you contacted Adrian about it?
> 
> I'm currently stuck at VPC with a "work order" for another 2 weeks. I can only surmise that mine incurred some damage on the trip over...


Do you know what boat your car was on, or which port it is at? I'm guessing it's in NY/NJ, but I ask as I have an issue which will get a VDC repair at the NY/NJ port and is slated to arrive on 6/24. I'm trying to guesstimate when I will get re-delivered.

If you've been there for a week already, and still have 2 weeks then that craps on my hopeful theory that car will be ~~3 weeks from offload to re-delivery (I/m in NY/NJ metro).


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> I feel for you sir. That really sucks. Can't say that I'm the type to do a thorough inspection of my car at anytime - especially when dropping off at Loginout and rushing off to hop on a plane. Next time I will. And I'll be especially careful when accepting delivery back in the States.
> 
> As for Adrian's help, I wouldn't be as gentlemanly as yourself. If they offered to pay to fix it, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I'd think his dealership would send the bill to BMW. Just the fact that so many BMW devotees are following your plight should give them the incentive to make things right.


He said if we saw it before leaving, he'd have had his guy fix it. I don't think he's offering to pay for someone up here to do it after the fact.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Minor update. Finally got a reply from BMWNA. Got a call and went over the issue. She couldn't give me an answer as to whether or not they'd cover the fix. First I have to take it to my dealer to have them look it over and provide an estimate, then she would have to check with their regional person about if they'd cover it (case-by-case basis). So I emailed my local service manager, sent him the details and we'll see what he says about how bad it looks. I have a feeling I'm going to be told to bring it in since it has to do with the tire sidewall, and they won't want to make that call based on a picture and description, more than likely.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Good luck frank325. Sorry to hear about your issue, especially after how long you've waited for the car.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know, but I think they'll cover it


----------



## Bagay65 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Damage*

It is the owners responsibility to check over the vehicle on pick up.
Its unfortunate, but a good lesson, for future pick ups to check closely on pick up and note any issues immediately.
I believe the window of opportunity to report this has passed for you and BMW of N.A. has no liability. The assumption, the damage happened after pick up.
Sorry.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bagay65 said:


> It is the owners responsibility to check over the vehicle on pick up.
> Its unfortunate, but a good lesson, for future pick ups to check closely on pick up and note any issues immediately.
> I believe the window of opportunity to report this has passed for you and BMW of N.A. has no liability. The assumption, the damage happened after pick up.
> Sorry.


Say that when it happens to you and you know you had nothing to do with it.

I realize they aren't liable for it. But clearly I noticed it as soon as I got it home and it just went through shipping for 7 weeks. The chances are very great that they did it and it wasn't noticed, or it was ignored by whoever did it during shipping. Of course they are not liable, but they should also realize, due to how soon it was noticed, it is very likely they are responsible and should use discretion about things like this rather than just say "not our problem, good luck with that". That's not how you maintain a good relationship with your customer.


----------



## Bagay65 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Damage*

Bmw . They are a business not a charity.
I do hope the dealer steps up and replaces the tire, though. Tire needs to be replaced. Rim damage corrected.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bagay65 said:


> Bmw . They are a business not a charity.


When I got my '06 E90, it came with bridgestone runflats. After ~25K miles, I noticed uneven wear. After doing some searching, turns out there was a bulletin out about these tires saying they had this problem with uneven wear. For tires that had 20K or less miles (if i recall correctly), they would cover a percentage of the cost to replace them. I called my local dealer and told them of the problem. They initially pointed out that obvious, that I hadn't noticed a problem earlier and that I was well into 25K miles on the tires, but they'd cover half the cost. I took my car in, they replaced all 4 tires. When they called me to tell me to come in and pick up they car, they said I owed $0 -- they were covering all 4 tires.

They didn't have to do that, but they knew the tires were crap and I'm sure they were going to get that money back somehow. But they also knew I was going into it expecting to pay half and not make a stink about it. Regardless, it was good business for them to do what they did because they knew I'd be extremely happy with them and I would continue to do business with them. Just because you go out of your way for a customer doesn't make you a charity. Sometimes it's good business to use discretion and do the right thing (even if you don't HAVE to) rather than make your customer feel screwed and lose their business.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

frank325 said:


> Say that when it happens to you and you know you had nothing to do with it.


Should have read - Let us say that...

I would not be surprised if they at least meet you half way. Sure they are "not a charity" but we are talking about a company that gave me a ED discount and treated me like royalty while there, sent me various gifts, changed my oil way before due, washed my car and changed my wipers at a dealership for no apparent reason, and Fed Ex'ed me (twice) free tickets for the BMW Golf Championship and Owner's Pavilion among other things. I don't see them taking a no compromise line on this.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Frank325, I presume no luck as yet getting the tire damage resolved?

Also, a question to distract you. What products did you use on your car to detail it? Do you use anything specific to keep the rims clean, or to clean the pitting of the rims?

I did buy microfiber towels and cleaning cloths to minimize paint damage for washing/waxing.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

I could add a ton of info here, but I might scare you. For the wheels, if you're good about washing them weekly and waxing them a few times a year, soap and water should be fine. If you let them go from time to time and you need something stronger, try Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner. Spray on, dwell 5 mins, rinse off, follow up with soap and water. If you've waxed your wheels avoid this except for you 2x a year deep cleaning since it will strip the wax. It's not acidic and is safe for clearcoated wheels. 

I'll add a before and after pic tonight so you can get an idea. 

Any other specific areas of concern?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Hi Frank325, I presume no luck as yet getting the tire damage resolved?
> 
> Also, a question to distract you. What products did you use on your car to detail it? Do you use anything specific to keep the rims clean, or to clean the pitting of the rims?
> 
> ...


I got an estimate from my local dealer and provided it to the BMWNA person I've been speaking with. She's now going to get with the regional manager or whoever to determine what they can do to help out. So, still pending.

Wheels can remain looking shiny and new if, as RKA said, you clean them often. Something as simple as a microfiber towel you use only for the wheels and car wash soap will work fine.

Since we have some pretty bad winters here and I can't clean them as often as I'd like, I'm going a little overboard this time around. For my summer and winter wheels, I've bought a product called from GTechniq (C-5 wheel armor). YOu apply it and it should last a year or so. Help keep brake dust from sticking. It withstands high temps and won't strip off very quickly like a normal wax would. I'm planning on applying it to my exhaust tips as well.

If your wheels get really bad, yes, try the sonax that RKA mentioned. I used Iron-X (similar to the sonax full effect) on my last wheels that had some built up yellowing in the crevices because of 9 years of winters. I tried really harsh acidic cleaners and they did nothing. Later I got Iron-X and figured I'd give it a try on the wheels, and it worked really well.

Edit - I realize I only touched on wheels..... for the paint, I just used normal car wash soap. I "clayed" the areas that felt like they could use it (I say "clayed" because I used a nanoskin sponge instead of clay). I then applied Menzerna Power Lock as my sealant. It should last a good 6 months, if not more. I'll apply again before it gets too cold out.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Pics of Sonax FE wheel cleaner before, during and after a rinse with a pressure washer (still needed to wash with soap, water and sponge). This is about 3+ months of german brake dust. The sulfur in the wheel cleaner reacts with the brake dust. Don't bother if your car doesn't have metallic pads. I tried on my wife's Corolla which has ceramic pads and it didn't do anything. Expensive wheel cleaner down the drain. Lesson learned.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, RKA. My before and after is here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=843956

Not as drastic as yours, but keep in mind my before shots are after cleaning and using acidic cleaners. Those stains weren't budging!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

That's excellent! That winter "film" is a pain in the butt and these reactive type cleaners make quick work of it! I just got some Sonax wheel cleaner plus (a little stronger) to test on my still unwashed winter wheels. These wheels have been abused, no washes throughout the winter. There is some stuff bonded to the wheel that Full Effect didn't remove, so maybe this will work.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

RKA said:


> That's excellent! That winter "film" is a pain in the butt and these reactive type cleaners make quick work of it! I just got some Sonax wheel cleaner plus (a little stronger) to test on my still unwashed winter wheels. These wheels have been abused, no washes throughout the winter. There is some stuff bonded to the wheel that Full Effect didn't remove, so maybe this will work.


They're essentially the same stuff, so if it didn't work for you, I'm not sure ironx would.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

RKA said:


> I could add a ton of info here, but I might scare you. For the wheels, if you're good about washing them weekly and waxing them a few times a year, soap and water should be fine. If you let them go from time to time and you need something stronger, try Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner. Spray on, dwell 5 mins, rinse off, follow up with soap and water. If you've waxed your wheels avoid this except for you 2x a year deep cleaning since it will strip the wax. It's not acidic and is safe for clearcoated wheels.
> 
> I'll add a before and after pic tonight so you can get an idea.
> 
> Any other specific areas of concern?


Hi Raj! Thanks for the tip. I will take a look a the product. The before and after pics you sent are remarkable. Will save on some elbow grease

I do clean the cars regularly, winters in NH make it harder to keep up with. But I don't have caked on brake dust and the wheels haven't turned orange from oxidation. But there is some very minor pitting that I'd like to address. Can the Sonax get the dirt out of these pits or do I need something else? Or is it the case the pits have bored through the finish on the wheels and there's no hope?

Thanks.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> I got an estimate from my local dealer and provided it to the BMWNA person I've been speaking with. She's now going to get with the regional manager or whoever to determine what they can do to help out. So, still pending.
> 
> Wheels can remain looking shiny and new if, as RKA said, you clean them often. Something as simple as a microfiber towel you use only for the wheels and car wash soap will work fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank325, sounds like they're at least thinking about it, which of course is better than a flat "NO".

My wheels are in good shape (on my 2002 and 2007), just some very minor pitting. No stains and nothing caked on as I'm pretty good about washing.

I've used the clay on my older vehicles and it's a big pain. Does the Nanoskin make it easier? I'm guessing you can just rinse it if you wash it out, unlike the clay.

I'll take a look at the all of the products you mentioned. Is the Power Lock an alternative to waxing?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Hi Frank325, sounds like they're at least thinking about it, which of course is better than a flat "NO".
> 
> My wheels are in good shape (on my 2002 and 2007), just some very minor pitting. No stains and nothing caked on as I'm pretty good about washing.
> 
> ...


When you say pitting, you mean little black specks the don't seem to go away? Iron-x or sonax full effect can help with that.

Nanoskin does make quick work of claying. It's a sponge with a special side that you use like clay - with soapy water, glide it across the surface. Rinse as you go. Some have said even the fine sponge is more rough than fine clay, so to avoid unnecessary marring, I only hit surfaces that didn't feel smooth already because I did not plan on polishing afterwards.

Menzerna Power Lock is a popular synthetic sealant. Yep, it replaces traditional wax, which wouldn't last as long. It goes on easy and buffs off easy as well.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by "pitting". If you could post a picture, that might help. If it's what you see in the final picture in the link below, Sonax may not do it. 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850443

If you want a small sample of powerlock, let me know. I can send you a small sample for you to test...a little goes a long way with this stuff. I can send a small 3 oz bottle which will easily do 4-5 cars. I have more than I can use in the basement. Use it on your windows too!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

RKA said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "pitting". If you could post a picture, that might help. If it's what you see in the final picture in the link below, Sonax may not do it.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850443


With Iron-X and a toothbrush, i was able to remove some (not all) of that kind of stuff on my wheels.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

RKA said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "pitting". If you could post a picture, that might help. If it's what you see in the final picture in the link below, Sonax may not do it.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850443
> 
> If you want a small sample of powerlock, let me know. I can send you a small sample for you to test...a little goes a long way with this stuff. I can send a small 3 oz bottle which will easily do 4-5 cars. I have more than I can use in the basement. Use it on your windows too!


It's like you had in the 2nd to last picture in the above post.

RE: Powerlock, that would be great. I'll PM you with my address details. Thanks very much!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> I got an estimate from my local dealer and provided it to the BMWNA person I've been speaking with. She's now going to get with the regional manager or whoever to determine what they can do to help out. So, still pending.
> 
> Wheels can remain looking shiny and new if, as RKA said, you clean them often. Something as simple as a microfiber towel you use only for the wheels and car wash soap will work fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank325, thanks for the advice. Regarding the GTechniq, how many sets of wheels can you do with a 15ml bottle?

Thanks.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Hi Frank325, thanks for the advice. Regarding the GTechniq, how many sets of wheels can you do with a 15ml bottle?
> 
> Thanks.


Good question. I haven't used it yet. I was going to use it on my winters right before i put them on, and assuming i had enough, put them on my summers when I take them off at the same time. So... we'll see! I'd certainly hope there is enough for 2 sets of wheels, as long as I don't use too much. Usually a little goes a long way with this kind of stuff.

P.S. - Just tried launch control for the first time tonight. That was fun


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> Good question. I haven't used it yet. I was going to use it on my winters right before i put them on, and assuming i had enough, put them on my summers when I take them off at the same time. So... we'll see! I'd certainly hope there is enough for 2 sets of wheels, as long as I don't use too much. Usually a little goes a long way with this kind of stuff.
> 
> P.S. - Just tried launch control for the first time tonight. That was fun


Cool! I'll bet that sled took off. I've currently got a 335 loaner from my dealer and I can't believe how powerful the 6 cylinder is.

Post a video next time!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

RKA said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "pitting". If you could post a picture, that might help. If it's what you see in the final picture in the link below, Sonax may not do it.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850443
> 
> If you want a small sample of powerlock, let me know. I can send you a small sample for you to test...a little goes a long way with this stuff. I can send a small 3 oz bottle which will easily do 4-5 cars. I have more than I can use in the basement. Use it on your windows too!


Here's an example of the pitting on the wheels of my wife's X3:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a comment on who pays for what....


Had OP identified the damange at the dealership on day of delivery, I wonder if THEY would be the ones holding the $$ bag? ID-ing it at home, and brining at back to them, or IDing it in their lot, and poinitng it out to them- I am not sure that shifts there responsibility. I dont know, just wonder. I mean does the dealer have to note it on the bill of lading once the (BMW) delivery truck offloads the car???

Everything else on this one has been said....

GL


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

ard said:


> Just a comment on who pays for what....
> 
> Had OP identified the damange at the dealership on day of delivery, I wonder if THEY would be the ones holding the $$ bag? ID-ing it at home, and brining at back to them, or IDing it in their lot, and poinitng it out to them- I am not sure that shifts there responsibility. I dont know, just wonder. I mean does the dealer have to note it on the bill of lading once the (BMW) delivery truck offloads the car???
> 
> ...


If it's like most things, the dealer would do an inspection as it is offloaded from the truck. That releases the carrier of any further liability. At that point it is on the individual dealer to keep the car in good shape until the customer arrives. Once the customer takes delivery, then the liability is released from the dealer.

Although, if you have a good dealer, you usually have a couple of days to find anything suspect and bring it back in.

As I said earlier in this thread, that's why I'm surprised absolutely no one at the dealership caught this. Also re the poster that says we "assume" our CA checks the car, I know for a fact my dealership has their CAs check every single car that is delivered. It's just good business.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dallas550 said:


> If it's like most things, the dealer would do an inspection as it is offloaded from the truck. That releases the carrier of any further liability. At that point it is on the individual dealer to keep the car in good shape until the customer arrives. Once the customer takes delivery, then the liability is released from the dealer.
> 
> Although, if you have a good dealer, you usually have a couple of days to find anything suspect and bring it back in.
> 
> As I said earlier in this thread, that's why I'm surprised absolutely no one at the dealership caught this. Also re the poster that says we "assume" our CA checks the car, I know for a fact my dealership has their CAs check every single car that is delivered. It's just good business.


They should have caught it, yes, but really so should i before leaving. I wonder if things would have worked out differently if I didn't ask them to NOT wash it and prep it. Perhaps they would have then noticed it..


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

frank325 said:


> They should have caught it, yes, but really so should i before leaving. I wonder if things would have worked out differently if I didn't ask them to NOT wash it and prep it. Perhaps they would have then noticed it..


Maybe, maybe not. I just still fault the dealership for letting something leave the lot in that condition.

Sorry again, Frank. I'm pissed for you. Good luck with BMW NA, hopefully they do the right thing.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Dallas550 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I just still fault the dealership for letting something leave the lot in that condition.


The customer has the final responsibility before driving off the lot. Can't fault the dealer here.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Sage said:


> The customer has the final responsibility before driving off the lot. Can't fault the dealer here.


Not arguing that the customer has the final responsibility. What I'm saying is good business suggests that the producer/provider of the product would make sure it's in great shape before handing it over to the customer for final inspection. As a business owner, I can find fault with the way the dealer handled this incident.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Update. The verdict is -- they're providing no assistance. Nice.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

They have to draw a line somewhere. I guess it's between their lot and the street.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Frank. I was hoping they would throw out a goodwill gesture to you. Thank you for bringing this to our collective attention. Don't drive it off the lot before you've looked it over inside and out!


----------

